
Newspond - Techmeme competitor - raghus
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/02/19/is-newspond-a-techmeme-killer/
======
wallflower
Good looking news site. Very nice UI layout. Probably similar to Techmeme
auto-news-discovery-ranking guts underneath it.

Makes Techmeme look like the Drudge Report. But the unsexy look of the Drudge
Report has its charms. I still like Techmeme. Newspond looks too good maybe.

